# olá preciso de ajuda!!



## dulcina (18 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

olá, eu sou aluna de geografia (ultimo ano) e estou a fazer o seminário sobre o risco de cheia no rio arrunca, por favor se alguém tem alguma informação que ache util sobre o assunto por favor contacte...

desde já obrigada...
beijjos du


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jan 2008 às 20:42)

boas

bem vinda ao fórum 

eu fiz uma pequena pesquisa sobre ( risco de cheias no rio aruca )  e deu varias paginas sobre o assunto, podes dar uma vista de olhos 

li também que a possível construção de uma barragem no rio, pode levar à cheia de um aterro que esta junto ao rio.

em relação a zona geográfica onde o rio passa, não tenho qualquer informação e talvez fosse dessa informação que estás a espera  

tenta o google earth para ver a geografia do local e assim avaliar o risco de cheia, pois quanto à possível cheia devido a chuva não estou a ver.

NESTE PAÍS CHOVE MESMO POUCO E TROVÕES AINDA MENOS VOU EMIGRAR 

abraços


----------

